
Delicious2google – Import Your Delicious Bookmarks To Google Bookmarks Easily - arpitnext
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2010/12/delicious2google-import-delicious-google-bookmarks.html
======
chrisaycock
Link to the actual export tool:

<http://persistent.info/delicious2google/>

------
maigret
Other than Google, what are good alternatives to Delicious?

~~~
AdamGibbins
I wouldn't say Google is a good alternative, its social aspect is nothing
compared to delicious.

I'm currently trying <http://pinboard.in> \- first views are good.

------
anonymous246
Privacy policy? Does this tool record the URLs it exports? Not that I'll trust
what the policy says. This is the sort of tool that should ideally run on
one's own machine.

------
drivebyacct2
Export as HTML, import into Chrome. I gave my father verbal instructions and
he had in done in about 3 minutes. Not sure it requires an external tool that
I must trust to use.

~~~
travisjeffery
You don't get your descriptions or tags that way though.

------
u48998
Google bookmarks doesn't appear to have RSS feeds.

~~~
drivebyacct2
The way you're using delicious is how Google wants you to use Reader. I
realized this when a bunch of upper classman always talking about sharing
articles and links on Reader.

